# anybody on here tried beastdrol?



## forman (Apr 17, 2009)

i've heard some good things, like try lean gains, but i also heard a mate complaining about stomach pains on it.. its pretty new so


----------



## pawn (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been taking it since it came out. Some of the results you can expect to see are dry lean gains, no bloat, strenth increases. I've never heard/experienced stomach pains, but if I had to guess I'd say he wasn't taking in enough water.

You'll need to take a liver supp along with the beastdrol, and increase your water intake. 

This is the BEST oral on the market right now!


----------



## forman (Apr 19, 2009)

it seems certain forums are using marketing strategies to promote this product aggressively through various forums. You wouldnt know anything about that would you? thks for creating an account to tell me that.


----------



## quark (Apr 19, 2009)

forman said:


> it seems certain forums are using marketing strategies to promote this product aggressively through various forums. You wouldnt know anything about that would you? thks for creating an account to tell me that.



 Very nicely put forman!!


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 19, 2009)

forman said:


> i've heard some good things, like try lean gains, but i also heard a mate complaining about stomach pains on it.. its pretty new so



if you get stomach pains i would suggest taking it with food...i daont have that problem and i take four caps spaced out through each day....he gives free shipping it hardly costs shit and it will i guarentee you be in your mailbox in 3 days! iv orderd 3 times and its allways that fast.....so just try it u will fucking love it i promise! msg me for a discount code!


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 19, 2009)

forman said:


> it seems certain forums are using marketing strategies to promote this product aggressively through various forums. You wouldnt know anything about that would you? thks for creating an account to tell me that.


LMAO!!!   regardless if your savy enough you can tell the diff between honest bros and marketing people!


----------



## Hench (Apr 19, 2009)

abomb555 said:


> LMAO!!!   regardless if your savy enough you can tell the diff between honest bros and marketing people!



Which are you? With your 3 posts (two of which are in this thread) and offer of a discount code.


----------



## forman (Apr 19, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Which are you? With your 3 posts (two of which are in this thread) and offer of a discount code.



omg, that was pure ownage. 

HMMMMM, two different ppl(probably the same person) in this thread blowing up the same product with brand new accounts?? nothing strange here, move along and buy beastrol

that "pawn" guy was in another thread, on another forum blowing up beastrol with a brand new account, lol..guess he has nothing better to do.. i saw alot of logs with unreal results too on another forum, ALL of which are friends with the owner of the company that makes beastdrol.. haha


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 19, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Which are you? With your 3 posts (two of which are in this thread) and offer of a discount code.



lol u guyz are funny...im a sceptic to be honest and all im saying is i spent plenty of hours on fourms and google deciding wether or not to try it and now im sold on it.......and discount code aint mine lol he sends one in the package. the funny part is im gonna be checking in on all the threads iv posted on so i can laugh and say told ya so bro! to all the guys who finally just try it...so think what ya want.


----------



## Hench (Apr 19, 2009)

abomb555 said:


> lol u guyz are funny...im a sceptic to be honest and all im saying is i spent plenty of hours on fourms and google deciding wether or not to try it and now im sold on it.......and discount code aint mine lol he sends one in the package. the funny part is im gonna be checking in on all the threads iv posted on so i can laugh and say told ya so bro! to all the guys who finally just try it...so think what ya want.



Well see.


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 19, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Well see.


discount is 
                      needto139

i would ask u to let me kknow when u finally try it but im not gonna...cuz you will post it lol


----------



## pawn (Apr 19, 2009)

i'm not the same person as the OP..Have a mod check IPs if you're worried about it.

As i said on another site, I did a google search on beastdrol to see if it had made its way to other places yet and responded to the few threads I saw people asking about it.

I'm a real user of this product and I like it. I offered up my opinion. Take it or leave it


----------



## forman (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah, your def NOT the same person as the OP, check post #3

its cool pawn, i saw you on bbing dungeon, also with a new account their, raving about beastdrol... im just a lurker their, but it appears someone their is on to ya also! maybe you feel the need to promote this product? maybe you just want ppl to experience your success also, by making new accounts on various bbing sites? _*shrugs*_ your a nice guy i guess.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll be watching for spam on this product. The name is absurd.


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 20, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> I'll be watching for spam on this product. The name is absurd.


....you'll see bro....you'll see


----------



## forman (Apr 21, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> I'll be watching for spam on this product. The name is absurd.



yeah i decided against it b/c of all the hype marketing on these forums. ppl with brand new accounts(not just this site) talking about how badass beastdrol is. Ive already had a couple friends ask me and i told them the same. until i see some real logs by real ppl, not friends on the owner etc-im out. and yeah, the name is totally absurd


----------



## bricklayer85 (Apr 24, 2009)

is beastsrol like hdrol? or is it stronger?


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 27, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> is beastsrol like hdrol? or is it stronger?



its a superdrol clone


----------



## abomb555 (May 23, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> then if its a clone-why not use the original?


lol cuz superdrol is now banned renaming it is simply a loop hole bro the likelyhood that this will get banned as well is pretty damn good the more well known it get


----------



## abomb555 (May 23, 2009)

Beastdrol is a true a anabolic steroid. It originally hit the market known as Superdrol, which has been discontinued due to pressure from the FDA. It is NOT a pro-hormone. Beastdrol is described as a cross between Anavar and Masteron but in reality, it is a super-saturated, or 2-reduced, form of Anadrol. Anadrol has a =C-OH at the 2nd position, and if this is totally saturated (reduced) with hydrogen, it gives -CH3. Another way to describe it is that it is a 2a-17a-dimethyl of drostanolone, or Masteron. Masteron has a single methyl group at the 2nd position. Superdrol is a modification of this structure by adding another methyl group at the 17th position. With its inability to aromatize , since it’s already reduced at the 5th position, it cannot make estrogen

So basically its Methylated masteron..


----------



## the gooch (May 29, 2009)

I took it for a month with minimal gains. Which leads me to believe my gains were natural. There were many side effects that caused beastdrol to be unpleasant. I would not recomend this to anyone. Just buy the real stuff.


----------



## abomb555 (May 30, 2009)

the gooch said:


> I took it for a month with minimal gains. Which leads me to believe my gains were natural. There were many side effects that caused beastdrol to be unpleasant. I would not recomend this to anyone. Just buy the real stuff.


 let me guess u followed the directions printed on the bottle!


----------



## the gooch (May 30, 2009)

abomb555 said:


> let me guess u followed the directions printed on the bottle!



incorrect. I followed the directions provided at Elite Fitness.  Before you assume anymore, my protein intake is a high and a nice clean diet.


----------



## forman (May 31, 2009)

the gooch said:


> incorrect. I followed the directions provided at Elite Fitness.  Before you assume anymore, my protein intake is a high and a nice clean diet.




lol. i truly thought about getting that stuff, but i was kinda lurking on that board.. seemed like it was the only board that had anything positive to say..then i started looking around and the owner is like sponsered their


----------



## abomb555 (Jun 1, 2009)

forman said:


> lol. i truly thought about getting that stuff, but i was kinda lurking on that board.. seemed like it was the only board that had anything positive to say..then i started looking around and the owner is like sponsered their



and that means?...


----------



## abomb555 (Jun 1, 2009)

so then you dont use pp's products either? lol
 what would he have had to name it for u to take is seriously?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 1, 2009)

Batmandrol.


----------



## abomb555 (Jun 1, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> Batmandrol.


 nice!


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 2, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> Batmandrol.



Nice One! 
ya know, I might actually try it then, lol.


----------



## the gooch (Jun 7, 2009)

forman said:


> lol. i truly thought about getting that stuff, but i was kinda lurking on that board.. seemed like it was the only board that had anything positive to say..then i started looking around and the owner is like sponsered their



well for the $40 or $50 it cost, it was worth trying...I have no access to the real stuff, so i figured I would try...

the sides are just brutal, the muscle cramps in my back and abs were damn near paralyzing...and I easliy drink 1.5 gallons of water a day..(suppossedly that's the cure to cramps)...and my anger was through the roof, I wanted to rip people's heads off.....

but the positives were minimal, I might have gained a few lb's...not worth the sides in my opinion

but by all means, try it for yourself...maybe this product just isn't for me...


----------



## forman (Jun 8, 2009)

abomb555 said:


> so then you dont use pp's products either? lol
> what would he have had to name it for u to take is seriously?



hmmmmm..your awfully defensive.

 it was just an observation, and guess what, im def not the only one thats noticed it bro. PP has logs on other boards, but for some ODD reason that "certain" board has created a universe were beastdrol is the only oral available with amazing results...oh and diesel too..


----------



## pawn (Jun 26, 2010)

Beastdrol has been out long enough to where you can find logs on almost every board out there. Definitely a very potent product.

You can actually find it in a few different stores now, my personal fav is mrsupps.com.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 26, 2010)

pawn said:


> Beastdrol has been out long enough to where you can find logs on almost every board out there. Definitely a very potent product.
> 
> You can actually find it in a few different stores now, my personal fav is mrsupps.com.


Yes I can give a list of links a mile long from all kinds of different forums with posative logs and feed back.. However its against the rules. So just do a search on the name and you can find them all your self now. 

 I am not going to brake the rules and go posting them all though.


----------

